# Forum Home Renovation Landscaping, Gardening & Outdoors  Please help save our transplanted Birch trees

## barrysumpter

I followed these instructions after the plumbers removed the tree with a backhoe. https://www.hunker.com/13429229/how-...nt-birch-trees 
But the leaves seam to be dying. 
The lady thinks we should cut the tops off.
But I don't see it.   https://www.hunker.com/13429132/the-...nt-cedar-trees 
Australian Seasons 
Summer - December, January, and February
Fall (Autumn) - March, April, and May
Winter - June, July and August
Spring - September, October and November 
Any positive construction suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## Moondog55

Save the tears and prepare yourself to buy new trees. 
My daughter the horticulturist says success isn't guaranteed even when all good care is taken. Birch trees are much better planted in small clumps of  3 to 5 trees as they never seem to do well on their own as specimens especially in dense clay soils. Did you root prune and give plenty of Seasol prior to removal, wrap the root ball in lots of hessian and keep damp?

----------


## barrysumpter

Thanks moondog.  
Not Seasol as we nor the plumbers are horties.
Since it was an emergency situation.
Just dug/pulled up as best they could using the backhoe. 
But kept damp over one night.
Then planted first thing next day. 
We knew it was probably a waste of time.
But had to make the effort to satisfy the gorgeous lady.
As she felt they were very expensive. 
I had a good go the day before with a hand shovel.
But so many pine tree roots from the neighbor yard made it impossible. 
Plumber mentioned they never had to dig up so many roots.

----------


## Moondog55

We have the same problem with a pine tree next door.

----------


## toooldforthis

I wouldn't give up on them yet, but prepare for the worst.
Not sure about the pruning thing now. 
I transplanted some here decades ago on the sand soils of Perth.
They were young, only about 2.5 metres, so it was easy to get all of the root ball.
They didn't die but never thrived - not suited at all to the Perth climate. 
Transplanted them when they were dormant, so maybe you were a bit late in the season?

----------


## barrysumpter

That last link said that spring was ok. 
I really don't want to prune them.  https://www.specialitytrees.com.au/t...ss-white-n8mpl
This site says not in spring.

----------


## toooldforthis

is that Hunter site northern hemisphere - some places, their winter and spring are a bit cooler than Oz  :Smilie:  
whereas specialitytrees is a AU site - so I would go with them? 
as Moondog suggested maybe a diluted Seasol to spark them up a bit?
I have just transplanted some neglected plants into pots and tried this Plant Starter to help them - I have no idea if it works, but it makes me feel batter  :Smilie:   https://www.bunnings.com.au/multicrop-1l-plant-starter-liquid-fertiliser_p3011214

----------

